# RGSSJD Open Day - An EBT Mikado Fest



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken invited us to run on his RGS South Jersey Division yesterday. The morning was rainy but after lunch the weather cooperated and we ran trains all afternoon. Here's an overview of his track, perched on pipe. No track power, so he runs battery+r/c and live steam.










Despite being an RGS derivative, there were more EBT Mikes than RGS locos - I think we had a total of 2 'K''s and a Goose from the other side.










My #15 ran with the passenger train, and Geoff's #14 pulled his boxcar and Roger's hoppers.








_(Roger's photo)_
Roger's JGG (Jolly Green Giant) then piloted my #15 on the hopper train, seen here crossing Ken's magnificent trestle. (EBT never had one of those!)











Here's the same train on the other side. Wait - there's an RGS caboose in the background!










We did run a double-header with Geoff's black #14 on the point. EBT didn't double head in service very often, but it used to happen at the Fall Spectacular in tourist service - if there was more than one loco in working order.









_(Geoff Ringle photo)_ Here's #14 and #15 from the other angle.












We had to find an excuse for a triple, so we cut Geoff's #14 in the rear as a pusher. Not very EBT-ish, but then these RGS guys haven't quite got the PA mode of operation yet. Here's the yard with #14 about to switch Geoff's steel boxcar into the front and take its position in the rear.









_(Roger's photo)_
Here's the triple-powered hopper train on the trestle. 
_I could go on, but it would get a bit boring.._


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting Peter. Photos look great and just give us RGS guys some time and we may figure out how the EBT hauled heaving trains up a steep (if 2.5% is steep) hill. 

Geoff and Peter's engines were a great help to the Golly Green Giant getting those loads of coal up the hill with all the miners back in the Orbisonia and the combine. 

Thanks to Ken for a great day at the RGS South Jersey Division. 

Roger Cutter 
Kepper of the GGJ.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Yes, thanks for the pictures as it really gets me pumped up to complete the reconstruction of my layout so I can get running as well....very inspiring!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Geoff sent me a pic, so I added that. Maybe Ken will post the Youtube video link. _

we may figure out how the EBT hauled heaving trains up a steep (if 2.5% is steep) hill.


For anyone interested in the history... Railroads were the preferred bulk hauler if the source was physically higher than the destination. The Stockton & Darlington Railway near my old home town was intended to haul minerals from the hills to the docks - and many railroads had that configuration. A fully loaded EBT coal train going down the Broad Top Mountain to the interchange with the PRR in Mt Union had an engine for braking purposes. I think there was only one minor uphill gradient on the trip, at Adams Summit down in the valley (someone will now jump in and correct me.) The uphill haul was just empties, so we don't have to model double-headers. 

The number of loads that could be handled (presumably: could be controlled on the way down and empties hauled back up,) was set for each type of Mikado. Mr East Broad Top tells me the #14/15 could handle 18 hoppers and a combine/caboose. The big guy, #18, could take 22 loads if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's pouring with rain and the wife is visiting family in the U.K. so I have all the time in the world to process the video(s).


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Equipment from the East Broad Top did invade the Rio Grande Southern this past Saturday. One thing did prove out before the days operation was done. RY Models did built a good running engine, starting speed and running speed were good and they have seem to have unlimited pulling power. Here is the video that I took and edited.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Ken and all for the great day and the education.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

First off… Thanks to Ken for hosting the open house and building such a nice running, very large layout. I can’t wait to see how the RGSSJD develops over the years as Ken back fills around the raised layout and adds scenery. 

It was great to finally get together with a dedicated group of EBT fanatics. The bs secession during the downpour was as much fun as running. I picked up a lot of great info. 

Yes, the RY Models EBT mikes are very nice and good pullers. I have pulled 15 hoppers plus a steel box and combine around my indoor layout with no apparent strain. Sure was nice to run outdoors and I hope to join the gang at future operating sessions. 

Geoff Ringle


----------

